
Can you discuss blockchain projects here? - askucher
Need to understand this community because sometimes you simply ignore messages.<p>Can you discuss blockchain projects here?
======
wmf
The signal to noise ratio is really low around blockchain.

------
Cheyana
You can always try to start the topic here...

[https://hackerforums.co](https://hackerforums.co)

